

Finite Automata and Their Decision Problems (1959) - brudgers
http://www.cse.chalmers.se/~coquand/AUTOMATA/rs.pdf

======
crb002
The collected works of Richard Buchi is going for $10 on Amazon. Amazing
insight into automata reseach during the 1960s.

